# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Dosing options for Aromasin/Exemetane for TRT Protocol?

## 2Sox

In considering different methods to control my estradiol, I'm doing some preliminary research on this medication and have not been able to find anywhere the answer to my question above. There has been much posted on forums concerning doses for cycles and PCT - like Jimmy's post here:

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...rdosed-ai.html


But there has been nothing about TRT dosing specifically. So I'd like to pose this question to the members of the forum so we can all benefit.

----------


## Beethoven

> In considering different methods to control my estradiol, I'm doing some preliminary research on this medication and have not been able to find anywhere the answer to my question above. There has been much posted on forums concerning doses for cycles and PCT - like Jimmy's post here:
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...rdosed-ai.html
> 
> 
> But there has been nothing about TRT dosing specifically. So I'd like to pose this question to the members of the forum so we can all benefit.


That's a good thread, I'm still trying to get my dose of Anastrozole on. I've managed to control my E better by more frequent dose, as I've also been dropping weight which has helped.

----------


## BigPimpin76

I am interested as well....

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## 2Sox

> That's a good thread, I'm still trying to get my dose of Anastrozole on. I've managed to control my E better by more frequent dose, as I've also been dropping weight which has helped.


Yes, it's an excellent thread. 

From where I sit, and in regards to TRT, there has been an abundance of information given on this forum about mainly one AI: Anastrozole/Adex. And it has been very valuable information! But I think that there is such a wealth of information and experience that the members of this forum have about Aromasin that we should give them the opportunity to contribute it here, along with their experiences and their recommendations for dosing. I hope this opportunity will be taken.

----------


## 2Sox

F.Y.I.
Just found this very informative page. I look forward to the input of others regarding my original question.

[Link deleted. See post #13]

----------


## Beethoven

> F.Y.I.
> Just found this very informative page. I look forward to the input of others regarding my original question.
> 
> Exemestane In Men


A very interesting read. I've only used Anastrozole thus far and is very hard getting the right dosing. Exemestane seems to work the opposite way with a shorter half life. So either dose more frequently or less. I would also like to hear from someone who has done both.

----------


## booku

my estradiol was at 41.1 so i have been running 6.25 mg aromasin every day. Getting blood work friday, will post results so stay tuned...

----------


## Machdiesel

^ Awesome can't wait to see the results

----------


## Beethoven

> my estradiol was at 41.1 so i have been running 6.25 mg aromasin every day. Getting blood work friday, will post results so stay tuned...


Awaiting......

----------


## lovbyts

Ive used liquidstane/exemestane while on trt and my E2 was still high. I switched to Adex and it seems to control it better. I'm sure it would be even better if I would use it regularly, I'm TRYING to remember.

----------


## 2Sox

> my estradiol was at 41.1 so i have been running 6.25 mg aromasin every day. Getting blood work friday, will post results so stay tuned...


Hoping the best for you. Curious. Your E2 is not that high - comparatively speaking (if it's Quest's range <OR=29) so I'm curious why you decided to start with 6.25mg ED instead of less frequently.

----------


## Beethoven

> Hoping the best for you. Curious. Your E2 is not that high - comparatively speaking (if it's Quest's range <OR=29) so I'm curious why you decided to start with 6.25mg ED instead of less frequently.


And Labcorps is <39.

----------


## 2Sox

By the way, this is a clearer and better written paper on Aromasin /Exemestane than the original I posted:

_Ahhhhh-romasin®! The king of anti-estrogens.

This post is kind of long, but take the time to read it, it's probably the most important thing you'll ever read if you're a BB'er (haha well maybe not, but there's some gold in here)

Exemestane, sold under the name Aromasin® by Pfizer, is an orally available suicidal aromatase inhibitor. <This sentence describes exactly why exemestane is the king of anti-e's for bodybuilding purposes.

Because exemestane is steroidal this gives it a favorable estrogen suppression profile and confers a few really awesome benefits over other anti-estrogens both on paper and in real experience. Steroidal anti-estrogens have the benefit of being lipid-friendly and they all lower SHBG which increases the ratio of free to bound testosterone , which as many experienced BB'ers know can have a relatively profound positive impact on gains.

I think it is important to understand how drugs work in order to properly dose them, exemestane is a suicidal aromatase inhibitor, this means that it binds with aromatase enzymes and as it does so permanently disables the enzyme and destroys it. Hence the "suicidal" this chemical is like a kamikaze pilot out to destroy your aromatase enzymes which is what makes it so special.

Exemestane's half life in the male body is actually very short (~9 hours) and it is quickly eliminated, however, since as soon as it enters your bloodstream it quickly destroys 80-90% of the aromatase enzymes present in your body, it is effective in maintaining significant reductions in estrogen for up to 72 hours after a single 25mg dose. Estrogen levels only begin to rise again after your body has begun to make new aromatase enzymes to replace the ones destro by exemestane.

There is a great study on the pharmacokinetics of exemestane in men which found the following:
-24 hours after one 25mg dose estrogen levels are reduced by 70-80%
-72 hours later estrogen levels are still 40% below baseline even though the drug itself is almost completely eliminated
-120 hours after initial dose estrogen levels return to baseline (without rebounding)

this means that you can find the timing and dosage that works for you, i've seen some guys recommend between 25mg ED and 12.5mg e4d, and you can see why both are effective while providing different levels of estrogen suppression, and it is this flexibility that makes exemestane such a versatile anti-e.

BUT WAIT, there's more. Aromasin is also a badass PCT drug! In males exemestane was found to increase total testosterone by ~60% after 10 days @ 25mg/day, however the same study found that while it increased total testosterone by 60% free testosterone was increased by over 100 percent! that's right, it DOUBLES bio-available testosterone (natty of course).

I can tell you this much, when I take aromasin for PCT the results are dramatic, honestly my libido is never absent at any point during PCT and I absolutely feel great within a matter of days, and this is taking 12.5mg ED, the only side effect i notice is stiff joints and other stiff areas 

the good:
-powerful aromatase inhibitor capable of stopping gynecomastia completely on its own (for aromatizing compounds)
-has powerful bloat-reduction effects
-lowers SHBG, increasing free test & makes all other anabolic steroids more bio-available (read: more gains)
-can actually boost libido on and off cycle
-increases IGF-1
-NO adverse changes in lipid profiles for men (granted if you are using it on cycle this may be different)
-is NOT liver toxic
-no estrogen rebound

the bad:
-typical aromatase inhibitor issues here include stiff joints and possibly lethargy
-more difficult to come by than a-dex or letro

Appropriate uses for Exemestane:

#1) on cycle estrogen control - that's right, any and all estrogen related problems can and should be corrected with this compound, from gynecomastia to acne to bloat exemestane is a panacea, run it at 12.5mg e4d for gynecomastia protection and bloat control, or run it at 25mg ED for pre-contest or for gynecomastia sensitive individuals or moon face. the beauty of aromasin is it's okay to use preventatively and not just as spot treatment for gynecomastia as it doesn't hurt gains nearly to the degree that other anti-e's do, i'd still recommend using anti-e's only if you need them, but if you must use one throughout your cycle, you couldn't pick a better compound to use.

#2) PCT. Aromasin is the premier PCT drug in my experience... honestly PCT is kind of fun with aromasin (maybe that's a stretch) but it's a breeze compared to clomid/nolva and significantly better than a-dex (more powerful and fewer sides) it works excellently with HCG - human chorionic gonadotropin - and keeps the extra aromatization from the HCG - human chorionic gonadotropin - injects at bay (you can even run higher dosages of HCG - human chorionic gonadotropin - above 500iu/inject) and another bonus is since it's safe and comfortable to run for longer periods of time, you can stretch your PCT out to 6 or 8 weeks for suppressive cycles to make sure you get everything back in full working order

#3) gynecomastia reversal - in conjunction with a selective estrogen receptor modulator (raloxifene or tamoxifen ) and/or a dihydrotestosterone derived compound aromasin can be effective in reversing/reducing existing gynecomastia

#4) off cycle testosterone boost - sometimes if i dont feel like running a cycle but still want a little extra kick i'll take 25mg EOD for 4-6 weeks, gains aren't improved all that greatly but significantly, but i do it more for the libido/mental effects anyways.

#5) hypogonadism - so you're getting older, you've been cycling since you were 21 and your natty test levels just never get back in the good range, but you don't wanna go HRT??? aromasin will get you back in the game without having to take the plunge for HRT.

inappropriate uses for exemestane:

#1) giving your gf hot flashes

well that's my write up for the best anti-e out there, i'm sure i left some stuff out, if anyone has any questions feel free to PM me or ask on this thread

reference:
http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/con...urcetype=HWCIT
_

----------


## lovbyts

Good write-up. LoL at #1 at the bottom

----------


## Beethoven

If this one is as good as it reads, why is Adex more popular? Or is it?

----------


## lovbyts

> If this one is as good as it reads, why is Adex more popular? Or is it?


Price. Liquid Stane is almost 2x the price of Adex. I think Adex works fairly well for most people but maybe it's because liquid stand is not used like it should be. I think most people use it eod and not 2x per day. It will take a while of people trying this to see how it works for lab rats.

----------


## 2Sox

> Price. Liquid Stane is almost 2x the price of Adex. I think Adex works fairly well for most people but maybe it's because liquid stand is not used like it should be. I think most people use it eod and not 2x per day. It will take a while of people trying this to see how it works for lab rats.


Actually, I just ordered 30mL of 25mg/mL Exemestane for $29 from a source that I researched as very dependable. PM me if interested.

----------


## Beethoven

> Actually, I just ordered 30mL of 25mg/mL Exemestane for $29 from a source that I researched as very dependable. PM me if interested.


Let us know how it goes. I'm almost dialed in with Adex. My only problem with Adex has been either feast or famine. Might have been easier with stane. Funny though the only drug thus far my insurance has covered in Adex.

----------


## BigPimpin76

Hey man.. Interesting read!
Aromasin seems very even more promising than Arimidex .
I am going to give it a Go!

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> my estradiol was at 41.1 so i have been running 6.25 mg aromasin every day. Getting blood work friday, will post results so stay tuned...


So how was your Blood work with Aromasin ? Did it help?

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

So can Aromasin be used instead A-dex?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## 2Sox

> So can Aromasin be used instead A-dex?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Absolutely.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Absolutely.


I found Aromasin here in Guatemala City by Pfizer and its mad expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## 2Sox

> Price. Liquid Stane is almost 2x the price of Adex. I think Adex works fairly well for most people but maybe it's because liquid stand is not used like it should be. I think most people use it eod and not 2x per day. It will take a while of people trying this to see how it works for lab rats.


In your experience, what doses are commonly used?

----------


## zerodarkthirty

Hey 2Sox,

I just saw your thread today. I started off with Arimidex for nearly a year and had very bad side effects. By side effects, I'm referring to those generally associated with crashed E2 (extreme fatigue, lethargy, lack of ability to concentrate, etc). I could never get the dosing right or strike a balance with my test cyp and HCG protocol. 

I made the move to Exemestane and immediately felt like I was far less likely to crash my E2 AND the impact of the drug was far more immediate and similarly, the half-life was much shorter (which is a good thing to me). 

I'm currently doing 100 mg test cyp every 5 days with 25 mg Exemestane every 3-5 days. I initially tried splitting the AI dose in half, but found that this was not sufficient to knock down my E2 levels (again, subjective only). I have found that lowering my HCG to 100 IU every 2-3 days from my initial dosage of 300 IU every 3 days has helped more than anything. For me, HCG REALLY impacts my E2 levels, and very quickly. I'll start to feel puffy around my eyes, then wildly hungry and subsequently very sleepy as the E2 rises. 

I'm not 100% dialed in yet with this, but a couple of months ago, I was ready to give up TRT completely. The negatives far outweighed any positive impact, but the last month has given me hope. Certainly the change to Exemestane has been a big part, but again, the biggest factor for me was to cut down on the HCG.

I have pretty lousy insurance (BlueCross/Shield), but oddly enough the Exemestane is always free at any pharmacy. Of course, nothing else in my protocol is free!

----------


## Machdiesel

^ I have pretty good insurance(Cigna open access plus) and pay 15$ For 30 exemestane pills and 15$ for a 10ml/200mg test cyp. Exemestane is really tough to get into 1/4s because of how small they are, so I'm messing around with 1/2 a pill 3-4x a week. When I had liquid exemestane I did 6.25 Ed and it was a good dose , I eventually ended up on 12.5mg on injection day (2x a week) and 6.25 on otner days. 12.5 ED was to much and 6.25 was just a tad to low. Cutting pills and worrying about them breaking, crumbling etc is a pain. Just started the pills, hopefully they are a tad stronger then my liquid UGL and 1:4 will suffice

I was on 120mg a week, E2 was 51(42 was top of range) and total test was 683 . Since I've upped my test to 140mg a week

----------


## Machdiesel

> Actually, I just ordered 30mL of 25mg/mL Exemestane for $29 from a source that I researched as very dependable. PM me if interested.


 Most research sites have adex and Stane the same price. Board sponsor it's double , but also prob the most trusted of them all. Makes you wonder . I used a cheaper site for Stane and it worked fine so who knows

----------


## 2Sox

Zero, Mach, 
Thank you. Your replies are exactly what I was hoping for when I began this thread. User experiences add to the knowledge of those of us who need to determine what's best for us - and also add to the knowledge of others who may be considering Exemestane.

----------


## Beethoven

> Zero, Mach, 
> Thank you. Your replies are exactly what I was hoping for when I began this thread. User experiences add to the knowledge of those of us who need to determine what's best for us - and also add to the knowledge of others who may be considering Exemestane.


Likewise. I am almost dialed in with Anastrozole but I wish this thread would have been written a few months ago.

----------


## EverettCD

Good info here so far. I'm going to try a low daily dose of Aromasin soon & see how well it works for me in place of Arimidex . Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China®

----------


## 2Sox

I've been on DIM for almost 2 months and I'm extremely disappointed with it in regards to E2 control. Last blood work showed 39 at a range of <OR=29. Libido has been weak and so are night and morning erections. Energy is unsatisfactory. After careful consideration, I decided to switch to Exemestane and took my my second dose of 6.25mg about half an hour ago. Feeling a boost in energy already... and I might mention that I spoke to my wife about a rendezvous later this evening. Looking forward to it.

Thinking of a protocol of 6.25mg EOD for now. 

I must mention that the previous advice given to me by Kel and others has been very useful and I'm very grateful for it. But I decided that rather than lowering my T dose any further (and because I feel I do better in the higher free T ranges) I'm changing to this AI. Shooting for the stars, I guess. I am keeping an open mind and will adjust things if my blood works indicates that a change is necessary. I will keep you all updated and will gratefully accept any suggestions.

----------


## Beethoven

> I've been on DIM for almost 2 months and I'm extremely disappointed with it in regards to E2 control. Last blood work showed 39 at a range of <OR=29. Libido has been weak and so are night and morning erections. Energy is unsatisfactory. After careful consideration, I decided to switch to Exemestane and took my my second dose of 6.25mg about half an hour ago. Feeling a boost in energy already... and I might mention that I spoke to my wife about a rendezvous later this evening. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Thinking of a protocol of 6.25mg EOD for now. 
> 
> I must mention that the previous advice given to me by Kel and others has been very useful and I'm very grateful for it. But I decided that rather than lowering my T dose any further (and because I feel I do better in the higher free T ranges) I'm changing to this AI. Shooting for the stars, I guess. I am keeping an open mind and will adjust things if my blood works indicates that a change is necessary. I will keep you all updated and will gratefully accept any suggestions.


Good luck 2Sox, keep us posted. Trt is not a one size fits all, but, it's good to have this info out there. Some people just do better with Exemestane. I feel like I'm right on the cusp with my Anastrozole or I would probably follow suit.

----------


## EverettCD

Hopefully it works well for you 2sox. I have wanted to try Aromasin for a while now but there's limited info regarding dosing while on TRT.

Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China®

----------


## 2Sox

> Hopefully it works well for you 2sox. I have wanted to try Aromasin for a while now but there's limited info regarding dosing while on TRT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China®


Thanks, Everett. I'm very optimistic. So far I feel very good. Very clear headed, alert, and energetic, and my body seems to be responding more like it was meant to respond. Hoping my dosing protocol works out.

----------


## kelkel

> and I might mention that I spoke to my wife about a rendezvous later this evening. Looking forward to it. I will keep you all updated and will gratefully accept any suggestions.


I'm at a loss for words.....

----------


## probuild42

> I'm at a loss for words.....


That what I was thinking when I say your new avi! Is that a side of beef or your leg! Nice work big man!

----------


## 2Sox

> I'm at a loss for words.....


HA! LOL! One sentence, incorrectly placed can completely change the context of a statement! You sly devil, you!

----------


## kelkel

> HA! LOL! One sentence, incorrectly placed can completely change the context of a statement! You sly devil, you!



Those of us without lives are on the edge of our seats waiting to be filled in.....

----------


## 2Sox

I started a new thread on this but I thought it would be a good idea to post it here too:

For those interested, there is a link to a discount card for Aromasin that you can present to your pharmacist with a script. Just search Aromasin Savings Card Pfizer. Should come up. If you have difficulty, PM me.

----------


## johnk271

> I started a new thread on this but I thought it would be a good idea to post it here too: For those interested, there is a link to a discount card for Aromasin that you can present to your pharmacist with a script. Just search Aromasin Savings Card Pfizer. Should come up. If you have difficulty, PM me.


I looked it up, do you have to be a licensed health practitioner to sign up or did i do it wrong?

----------


## 2Sox

> I looked it up, do you have to be a licensed health practitioner to sign up or did i do it wrong?


You've got to look on the left where it says "Patients Website".

----------


## Rusty11

> Actually, I just ordered 30mL of 25mg/mL Exemestane for $29 from a source that I researched as very dependable. PM me if interested.


Hey bud. How's that working for you? I believe you were dosing at6.25 ed or eod. My e2 is at 41. Feel fine, but a bit of bloat. I've only taken dim and zinc/copper for e2. I'm considering arr's liquid stane at6.25 ed??? Not sure yet. I'm on a gel, so not sure if this will be too much.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Hey bud. How's that working for you? I believe you were dosing at6.25 ed or eod. My e2 is at 41. Feel fine, but a bit of bloat. I've only taken dim and zinc/copper for e2. I'm considering arr's liquid stane at6.25 ed??? Not sure yet. I'm on a gel, so not sure if this will be too much.


How much should a 30 ml bottle last if you dont mind me asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## 2Sox

> Hey bud. How's that working for you? I believe you were dosing at6.25 ed or eod. My e2 is at 41. Feel fine, but a bit of bloat. I've only taken dim and zinc/copper for e2. I'm considering arr's liquid stane at6.25 ed??? Not sure yet. I'm on a gel, so not sure if this will be too much.


Hey Rusty. Nice to see you. 

It seems to be working okay. I'm kind of experimenting at this point and changing dosing around according to how I feel but not more than 6.25mg/day average. (It seems I need more on my hCG days. So I'd take 12.5mg that day and skip the next day.) On Quest, my E2 is at 39 - just about where you're at. I think 6.25mg/day MIGHT be the right dose for me. It may sound strange but my guide is night/morning erections and my subjective evaluation of my libido. It's kind of hit and miss right now. Just too soon to tell. But I like this WAY better than Adex. The rebound of it was intolerable to me. 

I wish I had more subjective data on this to guide me.

By the way, after some bad experiences, I'd recommed people stay away from UGL meds. I had a VERY bad experience on liquid Exemenstane from another supplier. Awful GI problems. You just don't know what they dissolve these meds in and there are no controls or oversight of ANY kind. And you can't complain because these are "research" chems not intended for human consumption. I bit the bullet, got a script and paid my copay.

----------


## Rusty11

> Hey Rusty. Nice to see you. 
> 
> It seems to be working okay. I'm kind of experimenting at this point and changing dosing around according to how I feel but not more than 6.25mg/day average. (It seems I need more on my hCG days. So I'd take 12.5mg that day and skip the next day.) On Quest, my E2 is at 39 - just about where you're at. I think 6.25mg/day MIGHT be the right dose for me. It may sound strange but my guide is night/morning erections and my subjective evaluation of my libido. It's kind of hit and miss right now. Just too soon to tell. But I like this WAY better than Adex. The rebound of it was intolerable to me. 
> 
> I wish I had more subjective data on this to guide me.


Great info. Thanks for responding. Just making sure you didn't crash your e2. That's what is holding me back. I did read the ai thread by jimmy stating it's not going to crash, but I'm an over cautious person.  :Smilie:

----------


## ppwc1985

I might try this, stane is all I have used on cycle and it always worked great. Now on trt adex is hell on my lipids. Good read.

----------


## EverettCD

I have been dosing 6.25 mg morning & evening for the past 5 days. So far so good, I like Liquid Stane much better than Liquidex at this point. I'll have BW drawn in a few weeks to see where I'm at.

Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China®

----------


## 2Sox

> Great info. Thanks for responding. Just making sure you didn't crash your e2. That's what is holding me back. I did read the ai thread by jimmy stating it's not going to crash, but I'm an over cautious person.


I think 6.25mg EOD or 12.5mg E3D might be a better option for me considering what I indicated previously regarding my self evaluation. I'll post updates here..

----------


## Machdiesel

So I'm pretty dialed in, just waiting for bloods to confirm. For reference I was on 120mg a week and my e2 was 51. Had itchy nips and the onset of gyno. At this dose my test was 689 so decided to up dose to 140mg a week(70mg 2x a week) started at 12.5 to get it down fast to prevent gyno. After a week at this dose I felt good, no signs of low estrogen so thought I would keep it there. Then one day I had to skip my dose and woke up with a raging hard on and felt alil better. So although my e2 wasn't crashed, it may have been to low on 12.5 ed. Went to 6.25 and saw an increase in libido so stayed there. Nips/gyno seems under control at 6.25 so gonna get bloodwork in a few weeks. Decided to get dialed In with a dose I feel best at then confirm with bloods

----------


## Machdiesel

> I have been dosing 6.25 mg morning & evening for the past 5 days. So far so good, I like Liquid Stane much better than Liquidex at this point. I'll have BW drawn in a few weeks to see where I'm at.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China®


 I wish my pharmacy could do liquid stane. Although much easier, I'll deal with the hassle of breaking up pills if it means it comes straight from a us pharmacy

----------


## 2Sox

Updated information and GENERAL WARNING:

I would be EXTREMELY hesitant about ordering ANYTHING from an UGL for so called, "research chemicals". I just got back blood work with extremely elevated liver enzymes - ALT and AST - and the ONLY thing that I changed in my protocol was taking liquid exemestane from a supplier different from the site sponsor. No change in diet at all. I only took 3 very small doses of 6.25mg but I experienced extreme gastric pain and gas each time. At first I thought it was something I ate but I quickly realized the cause. (BTW, the bloods were taken the day after my last dose.) I am continuing with the Liquid Cia - to be sure this is not the cause. If I PM'd you the site name, DO NOT order from this place.

I will update upon my next BW.

----------


## 2Sox

> I have been dosing 6.25 mg morning & evening for the past 5 days. So far so good, I like Liquid Stane much better than Liquidex at this point. I'll have BW drawn in a few weeks to see where I'm at.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China®


I would advise you be very careful with this dosing schedule. I'm learning that although exemestane is a much "gentler" AI than adex, it still does its job VERY well, and I am seeing - from what I'm experiencing now - that low E2 can literally sneak up on you - especially with exemestane which doesn't have that rebound effect. 

I was dosing 6.25mg/day for awhile and my libido and night/morning erections gradually started to disappear. "Gradually" is the key word here. I've been thinking hard on this (no pun intended) for some time now. This is how I see it: Any AI can be used more frequently at the beginning of treatment ONLY - to get E2 levels down to an ideal level. But then you have to find the dose that works long term - to keep that ideal level stable. THAT'S the trick, as I see it.

Edit: As a general rule, I think the best approach would be to just to start out low until you see results. I don't see the necessity of hitting E2 hard unless there is an urgent issue, like gyno.

I know my E2 is low now; low energy, low libido, poor erection quality. Nothing horrible but just no fun, no spark. So I'm cutting back to 6.25mg every 4 days. I'll report back to you all. But I'd really like to know other's thoughts on this.

----------


## BigPimpin76

As of today I purchase Pharma grade Aromasin . Kinda expensive but I had no other choice.
Today I was feeling grogy but after I took my 25 mg dose I started to feel much more clear in the head.
After today I will be dosing at 12.5 mg daily and see how I feel.
I have been on TRT for about 4 months now and I haven't seen much of morning wood. I must have had a fake batch of Adex. It seemed it did not get the job done!
Now that I have the legit stuff I hope it goes well!
I will keep you posted

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## 2Sox

> As of today I purchase Pharma grade Aromasin . Kinda expensive but I had no other choice.
> Today I was feeling grogy but after I took my 25 mg dose I started to feel much more clear in the head.
> After today I will be dosing at 12.5 mg daily and see how I feel.
> I have been on TRT for about 4 months now and I haven't seen much of morning wood. I must have had a fake batch of Adex. It seemed it did not get the job done!
> Now that I have the legit stuff I hope it goes well!
> I will keep you posted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Watch things very closely.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> Watch things very closely.


I will for sure!!
Any tips you may have in regards to your knowledge that you can pass on to us bros?
Dosing time etc?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

Does high estrogen hinder in fat loss?
Specifically abdominal fat?

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## EverettCD

> I would advise you be very careful with this dosing schedule. I'm learning that although exemestane is a much "gentler" AI than adex, it still does its job VERY well, and I am seeing - from what I'm experiencing now - that low E2 can literally sneak up on you - especially with exemestane which doesn't have that rebound effect. 
> 
> I was dosing 6.25mg/day for awhile and my libido and night/morning erections gradually started to disappear. "Gradually" is the key word here. I've been thinking hard on this (no pun intended) for some time now. This is how I see it: Any AI can be used more frequently at the beginning of treatment ONLY - to get E2 levels down to an ideal level. But then you have to find the dose that works long term - to keep that ideal level stable. THAT'S the trick, as I see it.
> 
> Edit: As a general rule, I think the best approach would be to just to start out low until you see results. I don't see the necessity of hitting E2 hard unless there is an urgent issue, like gyno.
> 
> I know my E2 is low now; low energy, low libido, poor erection quality. Nothing horrible but just no fun, no spark. So I'm cutting back to 6.25mg every 4 days. I'll report back to you all. But I'd really like to know other's thoughts on this.



I am picking up what you're putting down 2sox.

About a week ago I began feeling like my E2 was getting slightly low for me. Since then I have been dosing 6.25mg every day in the A.M. At this time this appears to be a good dose for me. I had BW done a earlier this week & the results should be emailed to me any day now so I'll see where I'm at.

This thread is another good example that we all react differently to TRT medications & protocols. What works for one person may or may not work for the next person.

Lets keep this thread current. It's very helpful to us using Aromasin with our TRT. Have a good day guy's.

----------


## EverettCD

> Does high estrogen hinder in fat loss? *Yes.*
> Specifically abdominal fat? *Yes.*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum



In *BOLD.
*
When me E2 was too high for "me" it was next to impossible to loose any body fat, especially abdominal fat.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> In BOLD. When me E2 was too high for "me" it was next to impossible to loose any body fat, especially abdominal fat.


Thanks Everett!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> my estradiol was at 41.1 so i have been running 6.25 mg aromasin every day. Getting blood work friday, will post results so stay tuned...


 How did it go on your results?
Did the Aromasin help?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## kcwebguy

I am also looking to start Aromasin . This information is helpful for me and my doctor as we try to dial me in correctly.

----------


## BigPimpin76

Been on Aromasin 12.5 mg daily for the past few days! Noticed enhanced libido.
I also noticed slight lethargy. Will this side subside? Should I lower dose to 6. Mg ?
Or every other day dosing?
Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## 2Sox

> Been on Aromasin 12.5 mg daily for the past few days! Noticed enhanced libido.
> I also noticed slight lethargy. Will this side subside? Should I lower dose to 6. Mg ?
> Or every other day dosing?
> Thanks in advance


Only you can answer this question by trial and error. Lethargy can be low E2 (or high) or it can even be dehydration. Believe me, I've been there. When I've felt that way, I'd drink a glass or two of OJ water and felt different immediately. Dehydration is insidious and can often be mistaken for symptoms of high or low E2 - especially for us guys who are on TRT - and PDE5 inhibiters like Cialis and BPH medications which lower blood pressure, AND are hyper aware of our physical condition. First keep hydrated and see how you feel. 

In my opinion, 12.5mg is a very high dose for TRT - so draw your own conclusions. Keep and eye on your labs, of course. 

I changed my dosing slightly: I take hCG every four days. On those two days _only_, I will be taking 12.5mg of Aromasin - that's 12.5mg every four days. So I'm going to continue with this awhile and see how I feel and what my BW says in a few days.

----------


## BigPimpin76

Thanks Sox!!
I will split the dose every E3D and see what goes !!
So 12.5 Every day is too much?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## 2Sox

> Thanks Sox!!
> I will split the dose every E3D and see what goes !!
> So 12.5 Every day is too much?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


I've developed a very healthy respect for AIs. I'd recommend that anyone on TRT to do the same.

----------


## 2Sox

Just an update:

Trying to go 12.5mg exemestane 1x/week - a.m. If I take it sooner, it seems wood and libido is negatively affected - however subtle. I think this might be a good dose for me. Time will tell.

Present protocol: hCG , 100iu/day. T-cyp, 15mg/day. Both a.m. in the same syringe.

Feeling excellent. Will report back.

Curious about the experience of others. Comments or questions I'm sure will benefit us all.

----------


## zerodarkthirty

2Sox, just my 2 cents -- but when I was doing a daily or every other day dosing of Test, the AI (in any dose or flavor) was too strong. I felt ok, but never great. Moving my injections to every 4-5 days in combination with your 100 IU HCG daily and Aromasin as needed has worked much better for me. I know everyone is different. I have never used the liquid exemestane found online, so maybe it is slightly different than the prescription pills? I generally take 12.5 mg of the Aromasin the day after my Test injection. I know many people here advocate the multi-doses of test throughout the week to remain at a more stable level of T, but for me, that didn't ring the bell. Good luck!

----------


## 2Sox

> 2Sox, just my 2 cents -- but when I was doing a daily or every other day dosing of Test, the AI (in any dose or flavor) was too strong. I felt ok, but never great. Moving my injections to every 4-5 days in combination with your 100 IU HCG daily and Aromasin as needed has worked much better for me. I know everyone is different. I have never used the liquid exemestane found online, so maybe it is slightly different than the prescription pills? I generally take 12.5 mg of the Aromasin the day after my Test injection. I know many people here advocate the multi-doses of test throughout the week to remain at a more stable level of T, but for me, that didn't ring the bell. Good luck!


Thank you for the suggestion. It's worth consideration. I'll stick with what I'm doing now and give it a chance for several months. I have nothing but time!

I agree with your decision not to use online exemestane. I purchased some from another supplier and it shot my liver values into cirrhosis territory! No exaggeration. My BW showed it and my wife, who is a PA, was shocked by the readings. I stopped it after three doses because I was having abdominal pain each time I dosed. It took me that long to figure it was the med and not something I ate! I steer VERY clear of online peptide sites. They can use any shite they want in their products, you don't know what's in them, you don't know the true "count", and if something goes wrong, tough luck. You can't complain or go to authorities because the stuff is "not for human consumption". Very dangerous gambling.

If you'd like to know the places to stay away from, PM me.

I'm presently trying a dosing regimen of 12.5mg every 7 or 8 days. Believe it or not, my measuring stick is evening and morning erections. (Forgive the play on words.) If they start to disappear, it's time to dose.

----------


## booku

for what its worth i'm using 300 mg of T a week with 10 mg of aromasin once a day (from site sponsor) and my trough E2 (twice/week injections) was 20 pg/ml, this was the standard estradiol which life extension recommends over the sensitive one because they say the sensitive test is only when E2 is very low

----------


## 2Sox

Interesting. How often do you dose the Aromasin ?

----------


## Beethoven

> for what its worth i'm using 300 mg of T a week with 10 mg of aromasin once a day (from site sponsor) and my trough E2 (twice/week injections) was 20 pg/ml, this was the standard estradiol which life extension recommends over the sensitive one because they say the sensitive test is only when E2 is very low


So you dose 10 mg a daily? If I may ask, why test dose of 300 mg?

----------


## 2Sox

^^^Thanks for pointing this out, B. I was reading and responding to this on my smartphone while I was at the gym.

I second your question. 300mg/week dose is very surprising. Why so high?

----------


## Beethoven

2sox are you still at 12.5 mg per week?

----------


## 2Sox

Now at 12.5mg every 5.5-6 days. Looking good.

----------


## BigPimpin76

> ^^^Thanks for pointing this out, B. I was reading and responding to this on my smartphone while I was at the gym. I second your question. 300mg/week dose is very surprising. Why so high?


Interested as well....

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## BigPimpin76

> for what its worth i'm using 300 mg of T a week with 10 mg of aromasin once a day (from site sponsor) and my trough E2 (twice/week injections) was 20 pg/ml, this was the standard estradiol which life extension recommends over the sensitive one because they say the sensitive test is only when E2 is very low


Let us know why 300 mg wkly?

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## booku

> Let us know why 300 mg wkly?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum


its just for bodybuilding purposes, ill drop it down to probably 140 a week with 6.25 mg aromasin ED, and see what my E2 looks like at that cruising level, love aromasin!

----------


## bethdoth

I have been using liquid Stane from site sponsor for about 18 months and my E2 stays pretty good at 26. I read somewhere that you should dose stane 24 hours after your test. So I do 25mg twice a week Monday morning and Thursday evening. This works for me as long as I keep my test the same. I have noticed ***FOR ME*** when my total test starts getting north of 850 my E2 goes up. After reading some of the great threads on here I have dialed back my test to 70MG every 3.5 days (subQ) which seems to be the best FOR ME! Test around 700 and E2 at 26.

----------


## dreadnok89

Also depends how much fat you have. Estorgen loves fat. Im a bigger guy and always have estrogen problems. Liquid stane from site sponsor is great!

----------


## y1der

> Thanks Sox!!
> I will split the dose every E3D and see what goes !!
> So 12.5 Every day is too much?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


I am running TRT test c 100mg weekly, i do liquid aromasin at 6.25 e3d, will be getting bloods done in 3 weeks, e level was 38 when my test level was 264 and my target is 700 ish total test with a 20 ish free test (3%) and my target estradiol level im shooting for 21-30..this is my first post here i think..but im on evo and elite same name..

----------


## y1der

oh yah..here is a link that takes you direct to the discount card app..take the spaces out  :Smilie: 

aromasin . com/aromasin-savings-card

----------


## BigPimpin76

I have a question.?
I am splitting Aromasin at 12.5 mg x2 daily.
If I take 12.5 mg in the morn will its half life be 9 hours until I take my late afternoon dose?

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## 2Sox

> I have a question.?
> I am splitting Aromasin at 12.5 mg x2 daily.
> If I take 12.5 mg in the morn will its half life be 9 hours until I take my late afternoon dose?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum


Am I reading this correctly? You are taking 25mg Aromasin per DAY?

IMO, keep this up and in no time you will be in a world of hurt - unless you are in cycle territory.

I take 12.5mg every six days.

----------


## BigPimpin76

Iagree with you! As of now I am in a blast cycle

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## 2Sox

Then you'll have to take your question to those with cycle experience. I have none.

----------


## kelkel

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...nce-guide.html

----------


## FakeLove

Just wanted to bump this up. I switched from Anastrozole to Exemestane and damn it was easy to dial in. Two times 12,5mg per week for two weeks and E2 was spot on. Before I started dosing I did read this through and was then able to avoid overdosing. Good read and I must say Exemestane at least for me feels much better compared to Anastrozole, which was up and down all the time no matter what I tried dosing wise. It's really weird to try to describe how different they feel. But they do. Somehow Exemestane feels more "gentle" and seems to keep E2 more stable for longer time.

----------


## 2Sox

> Just wanted to bump this up. I switched from Anastrozole to Exemestane and damn it was easy to dial in. Two times 12,5mg per week for two weeks and E2 was spot on. Before I started dosing I did read this through and was then able to avoid overdosing. Good read and I must say Exemestane at least for me feels much better compared to Anastrozole, which was up and down all the time no matter what I tried dosing wise. It's really weird to try to describe how different they feel. But they do. Somehow Exemestane feels more "gentle" and seems to keep E2 more stable for longer time.


You describe exactly what I and others have experienced on both of these ai's. In my opinion - and as you describe - Exemestane is a much gentler ride. And it's so under the radar. More people should consider it. I also think it should be taken much more seriously by both medical professionals and those of us on TRT

----------


## InternalFire

I found this thread to be of a great value for me, thank You 2Sox!

it helped me with some guidance here: http://forums.steroid.com/hormone-re...-about-ai.html

----------


## hammerheart

> Just an update:
> 
> Trying to go 12.5mg exemestane 1x/week - a.m. If I take it sooner, it seems wood and libido is negatively affected - however subtle. I think this might be a good dose for me. Time will tell.
> 
> Present protocol: hCG , 100iu/day. T-cyp, 15mg/day. Both a.m. in the same syringe.
> 
> Feeling excellent. Will report back.
> 
> Curious about the experience of others. Comments or questions I'm sure will benefit us all.


Have you find 100IU ED of HCG to be effective? Are you still on that dose?

----------


## 2Sox

> Have you find 100IU ED of HCG to be effective? Are you still on that dose?


Still on that dose and doing just fine.

----------


## kelkel

> Still on that dose and doing just fine.



So if you're doing fine stop disappearing from here intermittently!

----------


## 2Sox

> So if you're doing fine stop disappearing from here intermittently!


I feel the love.  :Classic:

----------

